# ATTLIST: eigene Attributen



## babuschka (24. Jan 2010)

Hallo Community,
habe schwierigkeiten bei der Attributenliste, könnte einer vielleicht kurz schauen ob ich die richtig geschrieben habe? Bitte um Antwort vielen DANK!

[XML]    
<seminar>
<uhrzeit>zeit="13:00 Uhr"</uhrzeit>
<titel>Einrührung in XML</titel>
<person ansprech="Frau">
        <nachname>Heusch</nachname>
        <vorname>Peter</vorname>
    </person>

<person ansprech="Herr" typ="Teilnehmer">
        <nachname>Rabicht</nachname>
        <vorname>Rolf</vorname>
    </person>
</seminar>[/XML]

[XML]
<!ELEMENT seminar (uhrzeit,titel,person+)>

<!ELEMENT>uhrzeit(#PCDATA)>
<!ATTLIST>uhrzeit
                  zeit (Uhr) "Uhr">

<!ELEMENT>titel (#PCDATA)>

<!ELEMENT>person(nachname, vorname)>
<!ATTLIST> person 
                 ansprech (Frau|Herr) "Frau"|"Herr">

<!ELEMENT>nachname (#PCDATA)>
<!ELEMENT>vorname (#PCDATA)>

[/XML]


----------



## MQue (27. Jan 2010)

Warum validierst du nicht einfach in Eclipse?


----------



## babuschka (27. Jan 2010)

MQue hat gesagt.:


> Warum validierst du nicht einfach in Eclipse?



ich habs ja validiert, weis aber nicht was die Ursache der Fehler ist. Ich kann die Fehler einfach nicht finden!


----------



## eRaaaa (27. Jan 2010)

Mhmm..naja ich denke es liegt an

a) lieber keine Umlaute benutzen 
b) du erstellst für Uhrzeit eine ATTLIST, wieso? Uhrzeit hat doch garkeine Attribute?
c) die ATTLIST für person scheint falsch zu sein, so wie du es vorher hattest, sah es meiner Meinung nach besser aus ;D

```
<!ATTLIST person 
            ansprech (Frau|Herr) 
            typ (Seminarleiter|Teilnehmer) (#IMPLIED)
```

Durch IMPLIED sagst du halt dass der typ optional sein darf, das wolltest du ja glaube ich auch so ?!


----------



## babuschka (27. Jan 2010)

woher weis ich eigentlich, was zu Attributen gehören? Wie kann ich das unterscheiden? Ja ich habe Implied genommen, da z.b. unten bei einer Person der Typ fehlt. Mein Problem ist nur, die Deklaration der Attributen weis nicht wie das so Strukturmäßig aussehen soll?


----------



## eRaaaa (27. Jan 2010)

Ahso okay jetzt versteh ichs  Bei Uhrzeit willst du eig. dass das ein Attribut sein soll?

```
<uhrzeit>zeit="13:00 Uhr"</uhrzeit>
```
das wäre ja dann falsch. Eher so:

```
<uhrzeit zeit="13:00 Uhr">
```

In der DTD dann irgendwie so:

```
<!ATTLIST uhrzeit zeit CDATA #REQUIRED>
```

Bist du dir denn sicher, dass du Zeit als Attribut haben möchtest?


----------



## babuschka (27. Jan 2010)

eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> Ahso okay jetzt versteh ichs  Bei Uhrzeit willst du eig. dass das ein Attribut sein soll?
> 
> ```
> <uhrzeit>zeit="13:00 Uhr"</uhrzeit>
> ...



Also das Problem ist, dass ich die Grunlagen der XML erst gerade lerne, und unser Prof. hatte uns ne XML Code gegeben, in dem wir die Fehler finden müssten, deshalb weis ich jetzt nicht ob die eine oder andere zeile stimmt  er hat es ja als Attribut oder?

Einmal hat er so:
[XML]<zeitplan zeit="17:00 Uhr">
<thema>Darstellung von XML mit XSL</thema>
<thema>XHTML</thema>
</zeitplan>
[/XML]

und einmal so:

[XML]<zeitplan zeit="13:00 Uhr"></zeitplan>[/XML]

Was ist der unterschied zwischen den beiden. Gibts da eine oder mehrere Fehler? Muss die untere Zeiplant auch thema usw. enthalten? Ja oder? Denn es ist auch in DTD so definiert?


----------



## eRaaaa (27. Jan 2010)

Ähh...das wird ja alles jetzt irgendwie durcheinander  Fang doch vllt noch mal von vorne an, was du eig. wissen willst 
In der DTD steht doch nämlich gar nichts von Zeitplan?

 Was ist jetzt genau deine Aufgabe/Was ist die Ausgangsstellung gewesen etc. ?


----------



## babuschka (27. Jan 2010)

was bedeutet das?
White space is required after the element type "ort" in the element type declaration. [6]


----------

